# An open letter to the vet that misdiagnosed Marcel



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

I didn't really know where to put this, so I settled for off topic, although I don't really find it to be so. This is a copy of the letter I plan to send to the first vet I took Marcel to when he went off his food about 2 weeks ago. Please let me know what you think, and if I should change anything. I've removed both of our names for privacy, etc. etc.

Dr. -------
I am writing to share with you my recent experience with your clinic in regards to my pet hedgehog, Marcel, and to express to you my concern about the care he received. 
 
On February 26th, I brought Marcel to your office because he had not eaten for three days. After his exam, I was informed that his symptoms were most likely caused by cancer. I was told that this conclusion was reached because two masses had been discovered in his abdomen, which you then had me palpate.  It was recommended that the next step be exploratory surgery to better determine the exact location of the growths and the severity of Marcel’s condition. I was concerned about having invasive surgery performed on such a small animal and upon the recommendation of my family took Marcel to another vet for a second opinion. Her first impulse was to conduct an ultrasound, which was never mentioned to me as an option at your clinic.  The ultrasound came up completely clear. This vet determined that the two tumors you felt were Marcel's testes, deep within his body and encapsulated in a layer of fat. She also performed an oral exam and discovered that the tooth that Marcel had chipped about six months ago had exposed the pulp of the tooth and over time developed into a severe infection. She extracted his decaying tooth and after a 10-day course of antibiotics, Marcel appears to be much better. He seems happier and more alert, is eating normally, and using his wheel again. I was especially surprised to learn that the source of Marcel’s symptoms was in his mouth. During the exam at your clinic, Marcel bit you when you tried to look in his mouth.  You said, “Well, his teeth are fine,” and did not to pursue a closer look. I feel that a thorough mouth exam was compromised because Marcel simply got frightened and tried to defend himself.
 
During my visit to the second vet, it was mentioned to me that in addition to the risks inherent with any kind of anesthesia, gassing an animal without mild sedation ahead of time can cause them to panic, raising their heart rate and blood pressure. This also raised concern about the care Marcel received at your clinic, because both times I brought him in, he was quickly gassed without sedation. Additionally, I hate to imagine if I had agreed to the exploratory surgery that was originally recommended. I was warned by you that there was a possibility Marcel might not make it through the surgery, and if he did, he would experience a painful, and potentially risky recovery process.  If I had agreed to this, Marcel would have been subjected to all this (an extreme procedure for a larger animal, much less a small creature like a hedgehog) for no reason, since the source of his ailment was not in his abdomen at all. I feel as though I was taken advantage of, both for the money, but also as an opportunity for you to practice your knife skills.  I am disappointed in the quality of care that Marcel received and appalled at the gross misdiagnosis of Marcel's condition.
 
Please take the opportunity to read Marcel's updated chart, as faxed to you from Eastside Avian and Exotic Animal Medical Clinic. I hope you will reflect on Marcel’s case and how it was handled in an effort to improve your practice.  I am interested in your point of view on the matter, so please contact me via any medium if you'd like to continue this conversation. In the meantime, I do not have plans to return to ********. 

Sincerely,
Me


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks very good. I'll be interested in his response, if he even does.


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not going to hold my breath for a response. No one likes to admit they're wrong, even if it's in their best interest. I would call him and talk to him personally if I didn't think I'd cry (which I do when I get mad, stressed, anything) and forget all the details I wanted to cover.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Very well written, I really hope he responds to it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

silversheep said:


> if I didn't think I'd cry (which I do when I get mad, stressed, anything)


I do too.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I do too...and I hate it!! :twisted:


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Crap, I just realized that though I took out the vet's name, I mentioned both clinics by name. Whoops! Taking care of it now

.... or not. i guess editing the original post is not an option. Well, just pretend you didn't see those names!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Your edit time expired. I took out the name of the bad one but kept the good one in because they deserve recognition as being good.


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Nancy! A+ for board moderation. haha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I thought it was very well put together. Firm, but not harsh. Professional, not emotional. Good job.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm a cryer to when I get mad, frustrated, and I can never get out what I really want to say. I think the letter is perfect, there was no harsh finger pointing or rude blaming. If he doesn't respond then oh well right!? I think it was a very professional letter letting him politely know he needs to do some more research on our little quill balls.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

That was very well written, kudos to you for going writing that. And...

alas... I am also a crier. my boyfriend just looks at me and goes ... "Oh....oh no.... oh.. here it... BABY WHY ARE YOU CRYING."  Me: "CAUSE THAT GUY.... that man... 'sniff sniff' has NO regard for that PONY." *Points finger and hides face*


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought it was a very well written letter as well, and would like to know if they reply. I don't think it will happen though, but it would be beneficial to their clinic if they were to at least try to see where they went wrong.

On a side note, I'm also a crier when I'm frustrated or mad.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a good lesson to us all about errors in judgement or downright negligence in any health care situation be it hedgehogs, dogs, people. It is so important to get a second opinion on something so potentially life threatening. 
It would be good to find this vet cared enough about his practice to respond with at least an apology. But maybe that would make him liable, not surround.
Anyway, glad it turned out for the best for you and Marcel. I hope others in your area will avoid that particular practice. And I hope I have the wisdom to seek another opinion if ever faced with a similar situation.


----------

